# Eheim classic 600 or Eheim classic 1500XL?



## SunnyJim (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello there, lately I have been wanting to setup a 150L (39-40 gal) light to moderately planted platy fish tank, and I am undecided on which of the two above filters I should choose? and if these filters will be good with these fish or not. Has anyone here had experience with these filters and these fish? The plants I will be having easy plants like Java Fern, Java Moss and Anubias species tied to rocks and bog wood. Thanks


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone?? Please help.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

you should be fine with the 600. just FYI, their follow when full is way less then what is advertised, so you may need to add a small circulation pump.


I had to actually look up the specs as those are models for Europe and I am in the US.


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 11, 2017)

TAB said:


> you should be fine with the 600. just FYI, their follow when full is way less then what is advertised, so you may need to add a small circulation pump.
> 
> I had to actually look up the specs as those are models for Europe and I am in the US.


I know this is really late but thanks for your reply and help.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I have an Eheim 2217 (classic 600) on all my tanks ranging from 29 to 75 gallons and it works fine. Eheim classics, in general, are not known for their flowrates - they tend to be on the inadequate side for anything greater than 20 gallons, esp for planted aquariums where plants slow the flow rate of things considerably. Eheim classics are known for (1) being super quiet and (2) super reliable. I find them easy to clean but admit that the other types where the tubing connects on the top for both the intake and outtake lines are easier to clean. 

I have an Eheim XL classic filter (not sure which model im afraid) and its HUGEEEEE. Its way overkill for anything most people have. The filter media volume is ridiculous. 

And yes, if you really need to decrease the flow rate from the canister filter, you can adjust the disconnect valves but i honestly dont think you will need to.


----------

